# Something Completely different



## THORHAMMER (Feb 28, 2007)

This company that makes rails and accessories/monopods  needed full size 
shots with their monopods attached. This sucked to coordinate as the guy 
dropping off the guns had a 9mm holstered to his waist.... Kinda makes you nervous..

These 2 arent going to be used, so I can safley show them... I think these are prob not the best of the bunch, but they are still interesting. The best ones are lit a little better and more sharp...

They needed lighting that was very dramatic and envoked a sense of emotion, urgency etc.and some regalness....

I chose angles and lights that would do that. All the colors you see were done in setup and with lights not photoshop. 
I still have a *lot* to learn for a complicates setup like this, .. but I had a lot of fun "shooting" this and learned a lot doing it !!!!

Getting a look with these thats NOT clinical looking is not as east as it seems it would be. Lots of playing....
thanks for looking...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 28, 2007)

The lighting works, but the soft focus just "shoots it down" for me.


----------



## neea (Feb 28, 2007)

I like them alot! So would my bf. haha

I like #1. I'm a little confused about the lighting though. The background and ammo are red yet the gun is blue. Is this studio lighting or did you change this in photoshop?
Either way I like the red highlights on the bulletts.

For #2 I like the association between all the props.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 28, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> They needed lighting that was very dramatic and envoked a sense of emotion, urgency etc.and some regalness....
> 
> I chose angles and lights that would do that. All the colors you see were done in setup and with lights not photoshop.
> I still have a *lot* to learn for a complicates setup like this, .. but I had a lot of fun "shooting" this and learned a lot doing it !!!!
> ...



Check for drama, emotion, urgency, etc.  These are spectacular.  Delicious use of color, and all in camera.  Fantastic.  I don't have any critique, just wanted to show my appreciation.  Also, I've salivated on this thread twice today.


----------



## craig (Feb 28, 2007)

Excellent photography on these. The blood red background in the first is effective.


----------



## fmw (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice work, Thorhammer.  I really like them both.  Excellent.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks guys... I enjoyed the comments.

If you want extra kicks look at the exif, how is that Exposure time possible? It will tell you how I did the colors so cleanly on the first shot.


----------



## Stevedevil (Feb 28, 2007)

This might sound weird but we in UK could not SHOOT these sort of shots, 

We would get Shot just handling one!!


----------



## fmw (Feb 28, 2007)

Stevedevil said:


> This might sound weird but we in UK could not SHOOT these sort of shots,
> 
> We would get Shot just handling one!!


 
Unfortunately, we Americans are working our way in the same liberal, socialist direction.  Hopefullly, we'll come to our senses before it is too late.  I doubt it, though.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG, dont get me started... lol

Everytime I shoot w/tripod in an industrial area I find helicopters and police cars swarmign around spots I was just in 5 minutes ago.. (I walk fast) 

This really ****ers me off . The people who call the cops really need to stop watching movies or TV shows if they dont understand the real world.... 

Nowadays I have a 3 cell maglight in my back with the handle hanging out of a spot I can grab it if I have to...I have been forced to constantly be on gaurd because of misplaced emotionally security guards and the like. 

I wish we had a forum just for this sorta conversation here....


----------



## Goran Katic (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice photos, second is much better - more details like bullets and surroundings..
on first try to have more light on barrel, in this setup I cannot see the front of gun(to dark).


----------



## JIP (Mar 6, 2007)

I think the second one illustrates the product better but I like them both.


----------



## newrmdmike (Mar 21, 2007)

was it a lightpainting?


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 21, 2007)

newhdrmike you are correct !!!!!!!!!

I guess the exposure times give it away.. lol

I was mentored into photography by a guy who pionered the use of light painting commercially in the us back in the 80's, he used to use fiber optics and a HB medium format , this has influenced a lot of what I shoot .....

I looove light painting !!!!


----------

